# Hillary & Trump Debate and impact on possible surge



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

100 million people is expected to watch the debate. 
This means, all these people will try to get somewhere at certain time to make sure they don;t miss on it. 

Questions:

1. Do you think there will be surges because of this 1st presidential debate between the 2 candidates?
2. If you expect a surge, what the pattern would be like and how do you plan to benefit from it?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

It was primetime on a Monday evening. Most people are already home, and that's where they watch things like this.

However, after hearing from the candidates, I suppose some of them might have wanted a ride to the tallest building or highest bridge in town...


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

The was a small Surge after the debate, which doesn't happen on Monday nights. It didn't last long enough for me to go out.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Wait until after the election. I predict many people will need transport to the riots.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> Wait until after the election. I predict many people will need transport to the riots.


Leaked DNC emails from August proved the already well known notion that leftist rioters are mostly paid protesters from out of state who get bussed in to break things.

OTOH, if Clinton wins, the angry people will mostly just stay home and yell at their television sets. Too old and too meek to riot. At worst, they get together on statehouse lawns and listen to guys in Revolutionary wardrobes talk about the need to write letters to their representatives in Congress.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

renbutler said:


> OTOH, if Clinton wins, the angry people will mostly just stay home and yell at their television sets. Too old and too meek to riot.


I don't think so. I think they will raise their gas prices, downsize their corporations, outsource more of their product to foreign countries and raise the fees at all their financial institutions.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I don't think so. I think they will raise their gas prices, downsize their corporations, outsource more of their product to foreign countries and raise the fees at all their financial institutions.


Trump's wheelhouse is actually people making $35k to $75k, not the stereotypical "rich." The wealthier demographic is actually even split.

http://graphics.latimes.com/usc-presidential-poll-dashboard/

(scroll down to income)


----------

